# Still confused on one African



## dirtydutch4x (Jun 16, 2009)

I have done massive research and i still cannot determine what the dark one is with faint stripes, kinda looks like a cobalt but not really, any help here? He is the one on the far left, you can see the Cobalt center bottom.








[/url][/IMG]


----------



## JIM (May 27, 2009)

*Dont think its a cobalt, see the obvious difference in body and head shape??The light color could be female coloration or a color change in progress?? Pic is a little vague. This is a really hard one because, as you know the mbuna species is tremendous in number, and without a better pic it could be really tough to ID.*


----------



## dirtydutch4x (Jun 16, 2009)

he makes it hard to get a good shot, Im trying








[/url][/IMG]








[/url][/IMG]








[/url][/IMG]


----------



## JIM (May 27, 2009)

*I really sorry but all i can say with any certanty on my part is it some sort of zebra.*


----------



## dirtydutch4x (Jun 16, 2009)

Thanks for your help though, its appreciated


----------



## lebguy (Jun 18, 2009)

it's looks like a cross with a zebra as jim said and a kennyi


----------

